# Will Wait For FW Applications From These Folks



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

*LED Technology Is Advancing Rapidly*

I wonder what we will be putting over our aquariums in 5 - 10 years from now?


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/new-t5-t8-led-tubes-debut-from-orphek


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Those look pretty gangster. But 170 bucks for a bulb is pretty steep, and I just feel that those gotta be hot, so many LEDs in so little area. I will definitely be looking for a review soon. And looking at their website, you might be waiting a while for a FW application...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

There is a local company that makes those already... lets just say I'm unimpressed with them...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: LED Technology Is Advancing Rapidly*

Definitely very interesting lights. I'm not sure if I have ever seen flexible lights before.

I can see them being used for growing corals. Putting an LED strip like this virtually on top of the coral would certainly help. I'm curious as to how many lumens they put out, she didn't really mention that.

In a planted tank, I'm not sure they would really help grow plants any better, but I can definitely see them being useful for creating some really unique lighting effects. For example, if you dimmed the LED lights and put them on the bottom of the tank facing the surface, you could make interesting shadows. It might be pretty unique with the main lights off. Something like garden lights. Or the freshwater equivalent of nighttime actinic lights.

Are these lights expensive?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I see them at a few of the local fish stores, and in person it seems like there is to much hi-ip about them... i would just stick with t5 no/ho .


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: LED Technology Is Advancing Rapidly*

They definitely are interesting. They are part of a new line of products that have come out from this company:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/orphek-to-release-five-new-led-products

I'm not too sure about the application of the flexible lights.

I'm very interested in the tube lights, however. The only way I'd use them though would be with a good reflector to boost the PAR.

The initial reason for me posting this was to dream about the_ future_ of this technology, and not necessarily what we might be able to do with them now.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

TAB said:


> There is a local company that makes those already... lets just say I'm unimpressed with them...


Please say more.

I really like the look of the LED "shimmer." I plan on having a tank that is only 14" deep with lower light plants.

Would having a standard t5 and one of this to supplement be a good idea?


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

The other company that has these lights is this one:

http://www.current-usa.com/lighting/truelumen-pro-led-striplights

I imagine that there would be little difference? There was an earlier thread on APC that talked about the current-usa tubes, and linked a review from another site. That review (eventually) came to the conclusion that the company had used reflectors to get good PAR readings, and without them they were not adequate.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Basicly a LFS hyped them all up, swapped all thier reef tanks too them, a few months later thier tanks were dieing, went back to MH all was well.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

The best use of LEDs seems to be with folks like "Danger_Chicken" over at the Monsterfishkeepers forum:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?389764-LED-lighting-what-are-my-options/page8

There are different wattages to the floods, but the quality of the light is not all the same. The 10 watt units look promising:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270669442887?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D270669442887%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------

